

Universities consider blocking controversial app - 8ig8
http://www.wral.com/universities-consider-blocking-controversial-app/14426363/

======
paulhauggis
"The University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill is considering banning a
smartphone app that some say encourages hate speech, but other schools say
free speech among students needs to be promoted."

Doesn't Reddit also promote hate speech? You can anonymously post disparaging
comments.

If someone is offended by "Yik yak", they can uninstall it from their phone. I
see no reason to ban it for everyone.

